# Revised Bulking Diet



## daismith906 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi fella's im planning to gain some weight ready for next seasons rugby & would appreicate any comments on my planned bulking diet.

Im 24, 6ft0, 12st5 & BF11-12%.

6am - 60g Oats, 250mls Whole milk, 1 banana, 5egg whites, 2whole eggs.

9am - 3Weetabix or 50g Oats, 130g Tuna, 20g Peanut Butter.

12pm - 1 Tortilla Wrap, 100g Turkey or Chicken/Beef/Salmon/White Fish/Tuna with Cheese + mayo + salad. 125g Yogurt, 1 kiwifruit.

13pm - Train Weights Monday/Wednesday/Friday. CV Tuesday/Thursday, Saturday & Sunday Off.

14pm - PWO 30g Whey, 60g Maltodextrin, 5g Creatine.

15pm - 3Weetabix or 50g Oats, 130g Tuna, 20g Peanut Butter.

18pm - 100g Turkey or Chicken/Beef/Salmon/White Fish/Tuna with 100g Pasta or 125g Rice. 100g Mixed Veg, 4-5 Olives, Mayo, 1 Apple.

21pm - 200g Cottage Cheese or Quark & 20g Peanut Butter.


----------



## daismith906 (Mar 9, 2007)

Bump


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks good to me. Try it and see. I'd be tempted to have more cals PWO if you are trying to gain.

What does it break down to in terms of cals (P/C/F)?


----------



## daismith906 (Mar 9, 2007)

Right due to me not knowing when i going to train (due to changing shift patterns) & wanting to get most of my carbs + minimal fat around training ive come up with thses meal plans.

They work out around 3600kcal but i dont know the P/C/F ratio sorry!

*Training at 7am*

6am - 60g Oats, 250mls Whole milk, 1 banana, 5egg whites, 2whole eggs.

7am - Train Weights.

8am - PWO 40g Whey, 60g Maltodextrin, 5g Creatine.

9am - 80g Oats, 130g Tuna.

12pm - 50g Pasta & half tortilla wrap, 100g Turkey or Chicken/Beef/Salmon/White Fish/Tuna with Cheese + mayo + salad. 125g Yogurt, 1 kiwifruit.

15pm - 50g Oats, 130g Tuna + 20g Peanut Butter.

18pm - 50g Pasta + half tortilla wrap or 125g Cooked Rice, 100g Turkey or Chicken/Beef/Salmon/White Fish/Tuna. 100g Mixed Veg, 4-5 Olives, Mayo, 1 Apple.

21pm - 200g Cottage Cheese or Quark & 20g Peanut Butter.

*Training at 13pm*

6am - 60g Oats, 250mls Whole milk, 1 banana, 5egg whites, 2whole eggs.

9am - 50g Oats, 130g Tuna, 20g Peanut Butter.

12pm - 50g Pasta & half tortilla wrap, 100g Turkey or Chicken/Beef/Salmon/White Fish/Tuna with Cheese + mayo + salad. 125g Yogurt, 1 kiwifruit.

13pm - Train Weights.

14pm - PWO 40g Whey, 60g Maltodextrin, 5g Creatine.

15pm - 80g Oats, 130g Tuna.

18pm - 50g Pasta + half tortilla wrap or 125g Cooked Rice, 100g Turkey or Chicken/Beef/Salmon/White Fish/Tuna. 100g Mixed Veg, 4-5 Olives, Mayo, 1 Apple.

21pm - 200g Cottage Cheese or Quark & 20g Peanut Butter.

*Training at 16pm*

6am - 60g Oats, 250mls Whole milk, 1 banana, 5egg whites, 2whole eggs.

9am - 50g Oats, 130g Tuna, 20g Peanut Butter.

12pm - 50g Pasta & half tortilla wrap, 100g Turkey or Chicken/Beef/Salmon/White Fish/Tuna with Cheese + mayo + salad. 125g Yogurt, 1 kiwifruit.

15pm - 50g Oats, 130g Tuna & 20g Peanut Butter.

16pm - Train Weights.

17pm - PWO 40g Whey, 60g Maltodextrin, 5g Creatine.

18pm - 50g Pasta + half tortilla wrap or 125g Cooked Rice, 100g Turkey or Chicken/Beef/Salmon/White Fish/Tuna. 100g Mixed Veg, 4-5 Olives, Mayo, 1 Apple.

21pm - 200g Cottage Cheese or Quark & 20g Peanut Butter.

*Training at 18pm*

7am - 60g Oats, 250mls Whole milk, 1 banana, 5egg whites, 2whole eggs.

10am - 50g Oats, 130g Tuna, 20g Peanut Butter.

13pm - 50g Pasta & half tortilla wrap, 100g Turkey or Chicken/Beef/Salmon/White Fish/Tuna with Cheese + mayo + salad. 125g Yogurt, 1 kiwifruit.

16pm - 50g Oats, 130g Tuna & 20g Peanut Butter.

18pm - Train Weights.

19pm - PWO 40g Whey, 60g Maltodextrin, 5g Creatine.

20pm - 50g Pasta + half tortilla wrap or 125g Cooked Rice, 100g Turkey or Chicken/Beef/Salmon/White Fish/Tuna. 100g Mixed Veg, 4-5 Olives, Mayo, 1 Apple.

22.30pm - 200g Cottage Cheese or Quark & 20g Peanut Butter


----------



## arian40 (Jun 17, 2007)

if u hear from me, add gose meat to your diet,, also try this as a drink the more the better... a day..

1 eggyolk in a cup with honey about 2 spoons and add milk to the top, mix and have ago... tastes veryy nice dont worry u wont taste the egg at all.if ur fassy as you guys say i think lol i spelled it right  ..


----------

